# Is this bulb ok... Ge aqua rays fresh and salt 24"



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

i think your bulb is actually 20 watts. although you have mainly low light plants, i don't think you'll get good spread of lighting, if you set it on the tank; better spread if you raise it, but intensity will fall. can you get another fixture? or how about ahsupply 36 watt cfl kit? look at hoppy's thread, he has data on ahsupply systems. either option should still keep you in low light category.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It's not going to be enough light to grow those plants. While energy efficient, those bulbs aren't really bright either. 

The exact type of bulb doesn't mean much here, it's just not enough wattage for most plants to photosynthesize in a 30gal tank.

Besides that, the bulb is fine. It has a distinct pink output which isn't everyone's favorite. Plants seem to like it.

I'd look for a better light fixture... If you don't want to deal with CO2 and fertilizing, a single T5HO bulb, or double T5NO bulb fixture should be a good start. Double that if you see nutrient dosing in your future.


----------



## KSASTER2 (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks guys...I'll look into some new fixtures


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

milesm said:


> i think your bulb is actually 20 watts. although you have mainly low light plants, i don't think you'll get good spread of lighting, if you set it on the tank; better spread if you raise it, but intensity will fall. can you get another fixture? or how about ahsupply 36 watt cfl kit? look at hoppy's thread, he has data on ahsupply systems. either option should still keep you in low light category.


Aquarium companies rate their T8 bulbs as the same wattage as T12 bulbs (48" = 40w, 24" = 20w, etc), while standard T8 bulbs like you would get at a hardware stuff (ie GE brand) are less watts than the equivalent length T12.

When I was looking for a 2x40W T8 fixture at Lowes, the guy working there told me 40W T8 bulbs don't exist. I don't know if the aquarium bulbs actually are high wattage, or if the manufacturers say they are so people don't think they're weaker than T12 bulbs.


----------



## Kidmoe (Oct 15, 2009)

The Coralife AquaLight 2x18w light would be perfect for you. It would give you 1.2 wpg of T5 output over your tank and allow you to grow a decent amount of plants.


----------

